# 1970 GTO Wheel Rim



## kustodian (Oct 13, 2009)

Im rebuilding a 1970 GTO. However I am using all modern parts such as a jim butler performance engine modern transmission 6 speed transmission, black interior, leather etc etc. Im having trouble with the wheel selection. I love the Foose Nitrous II and its available in chrome, and my GTO will be jet black. What do you guys think the Foose Nitrous II chrome or the Nitrous Black. Im looking for the wow factor. 

Below is a link to the chrome one.

DRIV 4WD/SUV/Van Range Wheels | Foose Nitrous II | Diezel Wheels 
(chrome)

and black I cant see it in the nitrous II but I will get ti custom made if I have to

Foose Design Official Website

I ask you guys cause you guys are the gurus set me straight a month or two back. Also while Im asking for help what about size, 20 on the back 18 on front, any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It's hard to beat the classic look of black and chrome.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

IMO..... The look of resto mod Foose Wheels on classic cars don't appeal to me at all... they just don't flow with the car. Kind of like putting Rally II wheels on a new GTO just wouldn't flow. Muscle cars (back then anyway) needed all the rubber the tires had for laying rubber etc.... to see a GTO, Chevelle, etc with a thin sidewall of tire lacks the proper look for that period. Just my .02


----------

